# I bought her!



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont know how many of you saw my post in the confo critique section.. But for those who did I did buy her! 

This is my 2yo [soon to be] Registered Warmblood filly Jovie.
Ill be bringing her home May 3rd once I make my final payment.  

I went to spend some time with her today/sign a contract/bill of sale so I took some pictures.. 

Shes deff going to be a handful.. I let her play in the arena off line [no pics of that] but she managed to jumped the gate with ease.. which was at least 3ft tall.. bad habit .. but a good sign that just may just be a jumper! Shes still very much herd bound to her momma which is why she did it. 

Here are the pictures I did get  









^Yes??









^ Hai!! Whats that? Can I eat it









^ Oh camera! Get my good side!









^ Treats.. Please? [Thats my aunt!]









^*pouts*

Hehe


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL I just realized one of the pictures came out weird and makes her face look VERY curved xD It doesnt looks like that lol! 










See


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats -love her face.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Very cute!!! 

love the white face!

What breed is she?, I understand reg warmblood but she'd have to be a certain breed?

A girl i know has a horse who is reg warmblood and CB, when it matter of fact he's tb, cb x station horse.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank youu!

Perchron/qh cross


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG that face is to die for!


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

What a cutie


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

You're welcome! She is very cute, I look forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! My horse did the same thing the first time I turned him out! lol


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

So one of my friends keeps mentioning that she has a very upright hind pastern?? Does anyone else see it.. how would it effect her?? Heres a video:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really, really like this filly. I like her looks, her way of walking and her attitude toward being handled. I think she is top notch ! no kidding.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She's nice & her pasterns are fine. Congratulations


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Very classy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's pretty, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't realize how stocky she was in the 1st picts you posted. I love the way she's built. Congrats again.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I didn't think a Perch/QH cross was considered a Warmblood? But either way, I'm in love with her! Her mama is so big so I'm sure she'll get to be a good size  I also love her white face. Congrats on getting her!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's cute!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love your new horse! Are you keeping her name or changing it?


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

A perch and qh cross is not a warmblood.

However, she is beautiful. I really like her build a lot. Very correct looking 2 year old, big congrats to you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this cross is often called an "American Warmblood"


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Really?? I had a perch, qh cross and I would have been laughed at had I referred to him as a warmblood of any kind! I guess that would be a regional thing?
I've never heard of anyone calling anything but a warmblood a warmblood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sport Horses | Dressage Horses | Warmbloods


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

oh wow, they sure will register anything now a days! Perch and qh is one of my favorite crosses, but I think making it into a registry is a bit silly. 

Don't mean to change the subject, OP!
Thanks for posting that, tinyliny, learn something new everyday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone!  I thought it was a bit funny that she could be registered as well.  But she will be registered as an American Warmblood, and brought to an inspection.. scored, and possibly branded. Her half sister [who to me is a paint] is a registered/branded american warmblood, and Jovie has better conformation then her.. so we'll see how that turns out! And yes I think I am keeping her name.. I hated her name at first, but since I use it so much its grown on me. Also because I cant find anything else that fits her! If anyone has any idea for other names let me know!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on your new furbaby! Love her face markings.


----------



## Pen (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh woah, she is beautiful! I love her face! Good luck to you both


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SOOO happy for you!!
Wow, she's almost piebald--what a looker! =b


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you!!  Its gonna be such an exciting summer! 

New post in Horse Talk about a registered name .. need help with choosing!!


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Lins said:


> Really?? I had a perch, qh cross and I would have been laughed at had I referred to him as a warmblood of any kind! I guess that would be a regional thing?
> I've never heard of anyone calling anything but a warmblood a warmblood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its odd but ihave heard it! Just dependswhere your at I guess!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pirouette (Apr 25, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## pirouette (Apr 25, 2012)

.................................


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks.. not sure what the 

............... is about.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's just blown away with how beautimous your new filly is! :wink:



HorsesAreForever said:


> Thanks.. not sure what the
> 
> ............... is about.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Hahaha!  Awee shes speechless.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, hope y'all have many great rides!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks  I wont be really starting her for another year or so. Till then we will find some sort of trouble to get into.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

STUNNING girl. I am in love with her face .


----------

